# Summit Viper XLS



## andrewcw (Oct 20, 2013)

Great stand. I think the XLS is better than the new ones because the new ones use the
quick-draw trigger that has to be pulled in order to adjust the cables, and some of them are loud. The XLS has the hatch you swing open. Once it's open you can use both hands to adjust the cable allowing you to be more quiet. Great stand, but with a bunch of new fixed stands on the property i no longer need my old faithful companion. Never left outside, always packed in and out. Stored in climate controlled garage for life of the stand.

Columbus, OH
Franklin County
Asking for $175
No delivery


----------



## andrewcw (Oct 20, 2013)

Bump


----------

